# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  problmes 3dsmax / glscene

## arathorn

Bonjour,nous faisons avec mon groupe un jeu vido,dans le cadre de nos tudes, comme vous l'avez sans doute compris en voyant mes prcdents sujets. Nous rencontrons en ce moment une difficult technique. C'est la suivante:
-On a modliser un tank sous 3dsmax, et on a modlis un cube sous glscene; ce que l'on voudrait faire c'est afficher le tank sous 3dsmax dans le cube en le faisant basculer sous glscene. Le problme c'est que nous n'y arrivons pas. Apparemment, nous arrivons  le loader mais il nous n'arrivons pas  afficher le tank dans le cube. Pourriez vous nous aider? Nous avons chercher une solution sans succs, il n'y a pas de message d'erreur, donc nous ne comprenons pas vraiment ce qui se passe. Merci d'avance.

----------


## ubenz

::D: 
le probleme est insoluble , tu n en dit pas assez,,
quand ton tank va s affich il sera probablement en mirroir et dans le mauvais sens

combien de temps a tu pour faire ca?

----------

